# Anyone use Picturestock?



## Stephen.C (Feb 13, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone uses PictureStock either for their press pass or to sell photos.
Don't worry im not looking to "go pro" I would just like to build a portfolio =) 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Formatted (Feb 13, 2011)

> Use It To Gain Access and Shoot Any Event Worldwide



So for $50, you get a crappy piece of plastic and you get to use there letter headed paper. I could do that myself for free if I needed to.


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 13, 2011)

I wouldnt need the paper, the thing is, when I call the public relations regarding access to a show, I can say that I work for someone. 
If the venue calls Picture Stock, Picture Stock will verify with them, that I do work for them.
I just want to get some nice shots to make a portfolio, not necessarily sell them.

Also, Its an "Accredited Business" with an A+ rating from the BBB. Its obviously not a scam.

EDIT: Everything I read online says to avoid these crooks.....I shall do just that.


----------

